# Mystery banana seat



## Billythekid (Nov 13, 2020)

Anyone know what this seat is called


----------



## stingrayjoe (Nov 13, 2020)

Yes please contact the "Hub Guy" Jerry Heron 419-277-4252

AMF Evel Knievel mid 1970's


----------



## jrcarz (Nov 13, 2020)

Not positive but looks like a Troxel type to a motobike. Here is a similar seat


----------



## Billythekid (Nov 14, 2020)

I think stingray Joe got it as soon as I have it in hand I’ll call thanks


----------

